

HNPod #4 is out - Yahoo, Digg, Sparrow, Bubblewatch - il
http://hnpod.com/episodes/hnpod-4-yahoo-digg-sparrow-with-ilya-lichtenstein-and-dave-peck#

======
joe_bleau
I've really enjoyed the recent episodes, thanks! (I especially like the
podcast recommendation bit.)

FWIW, I found Ilya's audio quality to be really swishy. Might want to make a
note of the setup and try something else in the future.

------
ajasmin
The link to Tranceatlantic podcast in the show notes is for iTunes. If you
don't use iTunes here's the website: <http://djbissen.com/>

And the RSS feed: <http://metatechnik.com/Podcasts/BissenPodcast34.rss>

~~~
mmahemoff
Updated now, thanks.

------
spudlyo
The actual news section of the podcast did not begin until 13 minutes after
the show started. In my view this is much too long. I'd request to limit guest
chatter to a few minutes per guest.

~~~
davepeck
We did this with the thought that HN is as much about news as it is about a
community of makers building cool things and great businesses. I enjoyed
learning more about MixRank, for example. I suppose to each their own.

------
mmahemoff
BTW I'm looking for more guests in coming weeks. <http://www.hnpod.com/be-a-
guest>

------
Skywing
FYI, the hnpod site does not appear to work on the iPhone safari browser.

~~~
AlexMuir
Fair point - it was hacked together in just a few hours. It's hard to allocate
time but I will address this over the next few weeks.

